# Skye baby-



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

5 years ago today I had to make the toughest decision of my life and have my beautiful WGSD Skye put to sleep. It was so hard because mentally she was alert and still full of sooo much life. But her body and her hips could no longer take it. She had lost control of her bodily functions and it pained her to get up. I still wonder if maybe I did it soon, but I felt like she was suffering. I bawled my eyes out that day and every day after that for about 2 weeks. I had gotten her when i 16 years old and we grew up together. 

I buried her at my dad's house and I refused to let anyone help me bury her- She was MY dog and she had done so much for me. She was 75 pounds and i carried her all by myself to her grave and placed her in there with her favorite blanket and toys... Even now I am crying typing this, like it was yesterday. It took me 4 1/2 years before I was ready to get another dog. 

Miss you Skye baby!!!!! aw:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

your lasting great love is a testament to what a wonderful dog she was. rest in peace skye baby, i know you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We've all doubted our decision at times, but I'm sure you know you did the best for her. She was trusting you to do that from day one.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I would rather have done it too soon rather than allow her to suffer for too long. I am already dreading the day Dooney leaves me.

When i decided it was time to get a new dog we were walking around PetSmart and this lady had a white GSD puppy, DH looked at me cuz he knew what was coming, I asked the lady if I could pet her, and she said yes- so i sat down on the floor and of course the pup jumped in lap and licked me in the face- i sat there holding some random lady's dog and bawling my eyes out. while my husband explained to them that i was not some crazy lady.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I wasn't able to get a pup until 3 yrs after we had our last gsd Omy put down. When we got him home I sat there a cried even though I was so happy to have him. So you're not some crazy lady


----------

